# Pics of the raw materials on the reverse flow build.



## bbally (Feb 6, 2010)

This is the pictures of the build on my rig. Should give you what you were looking for as far as how. I did not realize how much never came back after the crash.

The time came that it had to be done! The scraps and pieces laying
about….. a perfectly good welder with some time… and the dream would reshape the iron into something WONDERFUL!

A picture abstract of a bbally design!



























The first weld seam…. when the arc comes to the metal the beast that was
laying in pieces starts to take shape!
















Continued:::::


----------



## bbally (Feb 6, 2010)

Slowly it becomes recognized as something to put fire to food!



































Stay tuned in….. she leaves for the powder coater next week and I begin the trailer she will rest on… complete with dutch oven clam shell and all the trimmings!

'til we talk again, do a project the temperature is perfect!

Chef Bob Ballantyne


----------

